# Combined Elements Team



## Muir (31 Jan 2007)

I was wondering if anyone else was ever in a combined shooting team (or even a combined team for anything else)? What was it like? Anyone think it would be interesting

I was asked today to join our city's air cadets marksmanship team by their CO, my sister was already in the team and he knew I had a level (1st class) so he asked me to join. Apparently he got permission to have an army-air team. (air and army cadets parade the same time, the same place and the same night, so their officers know us well and we know them well).


----------



## D. Nicholson (2 Feb 2007)

Are the two Units small?


----------



## Muir (3 Feb 2007)

Yep, really small. My corps is barely making the minimum of 30 to be an independent corps. Their squadron has about the same number, a little over 30. The other problem is not enough from the air side seems interested to be able to form a full marksmenship team.


----------



## D. Nicholson (5 Feb 2007)

It's 20, not 30, so you're in luck


----------



## Muir (8 Feb 2007)

Really? My CO told me it was 30. Well, that gives us a much better chance of remaining an independent corps. Good thing.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (8 Feb 2007)

Good luck staying afloat!  Keep the training fun and people will come out.  I have never been on a combined elements team, but I did take part in a junior leadership week during March break in the late 80's.  It was a great week and I learned lots.  Any tri element training is a great opportunity to learn more from the other elements.  Any chance to learn is a chance that needs to be taken!!  Quote me on that if you like.  It's mine and currently has no (C). 

Cheers!!!  

the army guy  :warstory:


----------

